# Why Men Objectify Women



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm addicted to this woman's videos.








> Women will spend hours a day sometimes, turning themselves into beautiful and sexy objects. They wear high heels, because small feet correlate with high estrogen levels and therefore fertility, and feet look smaller in high heels. Legs also look longer in them which correlates with youth, and because those high heels cause the lower back to arch, they make a woman's bum look a lot more alluring. Women wear lipstick because women's lips are naturally darker and fuller than men's, to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect. They dye their hair to hide greys and use wrinkle creams that give the allusion of youth, and they agonize over acne, because clearer skin indicates health and good genes to potential mates.
> 
> They may not do any of this consciously knowing why it works, but they do it because they know it's sexy. And they are more likely to do all of these things when they go out in the world where there are lots of men to look at them, and then live in sweatpants and yesterday's makeup around their significant other, the man that they supposedly want to be attractive to or when they're alone at home. So, they are indeed doing it for the male attention and not to just feel sexy.





> It's basically like putting out a broadcast, but hoping only the most fit and acceptable guys will receive and act on the signal. This is an action ladies, and it results in an outcome. The outcome is that you are now more sexually attractive to men you don't know and who don't know **** about you as a person and contrary to what you'd like to believe, that is the outcome you are going for.





> What are the sexy poses for women? The ones that show superficial indications of qualities men find attractive. Poses that emphasize curves - fertility and child-bearing capability. Facial expressions that are coy or coquettish - pleasant disposition. Angles that display beauty - good genes. Clear skin - health. And long legs - youth. The nakeder the better, because a man's visually detectable criteria for what is sexually attractive in women is based on her body.
> 
> Now what are the sexy poses for men? Action poses. Strength and power poses. Work poses. Rebellious or defiant poses. And if all those men are all the way naked, then you can't actually see that they can afford that Hugo Boss suit, or what kind of work they do, or whether they're in some kind of uniform, or what kind of social status they have, can ya?
> 
> Men are sexy to women, because of what they can bring to the table in the way of protection, social status and resources. Men's poses reflect that, and just because they're all based on what men can do or have or can get or earn, doesn't mean they aren't objectifying. And it does not mean men aren't judged based on those visual criteria.





> The difference is not that men have male privilege. It's that men who are unable to be seen as sexual objects by women, because they fail to meet those criteria, are seen as losing out while women who are objectified usually feel threatened.
> 
> When she's applying all that makeup and pulling on that snug t-shirt, she's instinctively, but maybe not consciously aware of why she's doing it - to be attractive to an awesome guy which will make her feel sexy. But when non-awesome or non-vetted men express unwanted or premature interest in her, she's made uncomfortable. And rather than face that conflict, she buries it under an illogical tangle of rationalization wherein she deems men should not objectify her even when men objectifying her was her goal.





> This is one of the reasons why male behavior around women has always been bound by strict rules of courtesy, and why even as recently as my grandfather's time, a man could get his lights punched out for offending a women by using vulgar language in her presence. And it's why women are still the group with the most power to control discourse in rules of politeness. They set the limits of what is acceptable speech and behavior, and pretty much everyone caters to their lowest common denominator of comfort level.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've seen one of her videos years ago (I think). She seems extremely familiar.
A while ago I tried searching for videos like this that I remembered watching but didn't know how to find. I wanted to re-watch the videos for insight. There was another woman that I watched that seemed to have a much freer spirit. Both of these women put some ideas into perspective and built on my own understanding.

Ultimately, I don't pay much mind to the battles of Men Vs Women but if I did, I feel like my thoughts would be along the lines of this woman.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

girlwriteswhat's thoughts on an article called "the necessity of domestic violence" (via manboobz)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am pretty sure women objectify guys too.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> And they are more likely to do all of these things when they go out in the world where there are lots of men to look at them, and then live in sweatpants and yesterday's makeup around their significant other, the man that they supposedly want to be attractive to or when they're alone at home.


Weird, I had a similar thought just yesterday. I'm having a hard time getting my head around this idea that people put more effort into pleasing strangers than their own so called love ones. I'm guilty of this too, which is why I so perplexed because I can't give a reason for it.



Zeppelin said:


> I am pretty sure women objectify guys too.


Did you watch the video?


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Traditionally, men have objectified women. Conversely, women have instrumentalised men. Gender roles cut both ways and can be cruel on both sides.​


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Theyre totally asking for it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

There's so much fallacy in this. Can't talk about the verb "objectify" without defining an object and how it may be different from a subject. 

Does the loss of subjectivity (objectification) as a neccesary part of attraction mean that fantasies are based on conformity to the generalized ideals here? Is this conformity a kind of "death?" We become objects when we die: living humans are subjects while corpses are objects that were once subjects.

So by virtue of women being "objectifiable," thus implicitly having been "subjects" at one point (before becoming fantasies,) they must be either killing themselves or assisted in suicide by fantasy.

I think by objectify you mean something like euthanize or kill.

Edit: I couldnt care less about feminism, I just hate when words are flung around haphazardly, especially vague words like "objectify"
Been reading Immanuel Kant + Slavoj Zizeck


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

_"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_

:sus:haha
So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

It's funny. Everything mentioned in the quotes about what makes a woman attractive and why is what I personally find unattractive haha. Not because it's physically unattractive, just because it screams to me "*****!" Of course not every woman who dresses like that is horrible, but I find a laid back style on a woman always much more attractive and assume her to be more accessible. Does that say anything about my subconscious thinking?


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

87wayz said:


> There's so much fallacy in this. Can't talk about the verb "objectify" without defining an object and how it may be different from a subject.
> 
> Does the loss of subjectivity (objectification) as a neccesary part of attraction mean that fantasies are based on conformity to the generalized ideals here? Is this conformity a kind of "death?" We become objects when we die: living humans are subjects while corpses are objects that were once subjects.
> 
> ...


No offense man but you're going way off the beaten track.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Excellent video.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> There's so much fallacy in this. Can't talk about the verb "objectify" without defining an object and how it may be different from a subject.
> 
> Does the loss of subjectivity (objectification) as a neccesary part of attraction mean that fantasies are based on conformity to the generalized ideals here? Is this conformity a kind of "death?" We become objects when we die: living humans are subjects while corpses are objects that were once subjects.
> 
> ...


This is how she defined objectification in her video:



> At it's heart, objectification is a denial of personal or moral agency. Agency is the idea that the things you do have an effect on the world and on yourself. That your action A will result in outcome B, or C, or D, depending what your action A was. That the outcome actually depends on your action. When people are seen as objects, they're seen as incapable of effectual decisions or actions, actions that actually lead to outcomes. It's basically like saying nothing you do matters, because sh*t just happens to you. Objectification is the primary method for any kind of group politics that are based on group victim-hood. Once you have said that this group of people are victims, you are treating them as objects, not agents.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

shnbwmn said:


> No offense man but you're going way off the beaten track.


Isnt that the point? If I understand what you mean. Or should I say: wasnt that my point?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

By that definition, who denies the agency? How can a person not effect/affect themselves? Still resonates with death

We must all be objects because nobody can produce effects with action and establish perfect causality. Causality isnt even causal, things just typically happen in an order like night comes and sun rises. But the night doesnt cause the sun rise. Just because two things happen in a causal order doesnt mean they will always work that way unless you have agency over eternity


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

meeps said:


> _"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_
> 
> :sus:haha
> So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


If that _isn't_ why women wear lipstick I'm never kissing again


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meeps said:


> _"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_
> 
> :sus:haha
> So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


She's saying that that's the subconscious effect lipstick has on men. Obviously, most women don't think about why they're wearing it. They just do, because they're taught it makes them look more beautiful and attractive. Some wear it, because it's a popular way to decorate themselves. Whatever reason women have for wearing it doesn't change the sexual effect it has on men.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> She's saying that that's the subconscious effect lipstick has on men. Obviously, most women don't think about why they're wearing it. They just do, because they're taught it makes them look more beautiful and attractive. Some wear it, because it's a popular way to decorate themselves. Whatever reason women have for wearing it doesn't change the sexual effect it has on men.


Well if women arent even conscious of what they signify when they put on lipstick, how does this woman know what it signifies to a man's subconscious? We dont even know our own subconscious, which is why it has that name

I dont give a **** abt lipstick


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

That first quote blew my mind


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> There's so much fallacy in this. Can't talk about the verb "objectify" without defining an object and how it may be different from a subject.
> 
> Does the loss of subjectivity (objectification) as a neccesary part of attraction mean that fantasies are based on conformity to the generalized ideals here? Is this conformity a kind of "death?" We become objects when we die: living humans are subjects while corpses are objects that were once subjects.
> 
> ...


What is a sexual object?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

The problem is not that feminists don't understand this. It's that they see it as an urge that needs to be actively suppressed because we live in modern society and our priorities are obviously going to be different from those of our ancestors in caveman times. I mean, no-one can dispute that ultimately the goal for any species is to perpetuate itself and that comes from reproduction and (in our case) sex. It's just a matter of how much meaning we choose to attribute to the steps in between that lead us up to that. I don't even think the definition she gave for the term 'objectification' is accurate when it comes to how men view women whom they're sexually attracted to. But in any case, I don't think men should be faulted for 'objectifying' women, as long as they recognise that that's what they're doing and that there are other aspects to women that can easily be just as attractive as their physical appearances.



meeps said:


> _"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_
> 
> :sus:haha
> So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


Kind of an off-shoot here, but I read somewhere that there's a size correlation between a woman's lips in the two areas. :um


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> She's saying that that's the subconscious effect lipstick has on men. Obviously, most women don't think about why they're wearing it. They just do, because they're taught it makes them look more beautiful and attractive. Some wear it, because it's a popular way to decorate themselves. Whatever reason women have for wearing it doesn't change the sexual effect it has on men.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> What is a sexual object?


A **** toy? A flesh light? You tell me


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> The problem is not that feminists don't understand this. It's that they see it as *an urge that needs to be actively suppressed because we live in modern society and our priorities are obviously going to be different from those of our ancestors in caveman times*. I mean, no-one can dispute that ultimately the goal for any species is to perpetuate itself and that comes from reproduction and (in our case) sex. It's just a matter of how much meaning we choose to attribute to the steps in between that lead us up to that. I don't even think the definition she gave for the term 'objectification' is accurate when it comes to how men view women whom they're sexually attracted to. But in any case, I don't think men should be faulted for 'objectifying' women, as long as they recognise that that's what they're doing and that there are other aspects to women that can easily be just as attractive as their physical appearances.
> 
> Kind of an off-shoot here, but I read somewhere that there's a size correlation between a woman's lips in the two areas. :um


Are you suggesting suppressing sexual urges that occur in our primitive brain structures, our limbic system? The biology of our primitive brain doesn't change just because we live in a modern society.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Kind of an off-shoot here, but I read somewhere that there's a size correlation between a woman's lips in the two areas. :um


*checks* false



offbyone said:


>


Subconsciously advertising that her vagina is green.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

meeps said:


> _"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_
> 
> :sus:haha
> So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


Just out of curiosity.. why do you wear lipstick?
The argument in the video was that it was to look attractive and the quote was just a proposed theory for why lipstick could make a woman more attractive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meeps said:


> _"to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect."_
> 
> :sus:haha
> So, what she's saying is that women wear lipstick so their mouths remind you of vaginas....yyyeahhh, no


How have I managed to blindly stumble through life for 39 years never thinking of labia upon seeing lips?

I feel so damn stupid. When I saw big pouty lips painted red I only thought of BJs. Am I alone on this?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

offbyone said:


>


Good job consciously picking a color you know doesn't arouse attraction. I guess I needed to be clear that lipsticks of red/pink shade are generally more attractive than any other.



> The predictions were supported by the results of this experiment. The red lipstick worn by the female-confederates was associated with higher male contact and a shorter lead time for the first contact than when no lipstick was used. These results obtained in a real social setting were congruent with the data which showed that red increases women's attractiveness for men.


http://www.ccsenet.org/journal/index.php/ijps/article/view/15080/11738


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> How have I managed to blindly stumble through life for 39 years never thinking of labia upon seeing lips?
> 
> I feel so damn stupid. *When I saw big pouty lips painted red I only thought of BJs. Am I alone on this?*


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Milco said:


> Just out of curiosity.. why do you wear lipstick?
> The argument in the video was that it was to look attractive and the quote was just a proposed theory for why lipstick could make a woman more attractive.


I'm not one of those girls who has naturally dark/pink lips, I wear it because it adds more color which I think looks nice, and makes them more defined. Social conditioning/media ideals of beauty probably has something to do with it too.



UltraShy said:


> I feel so damn stupid. When I saw big pouty lips painted red I only thought of BJs. Am I alone on this?


This seems like a more plausible explanation.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Good job consciously picking a color you know doesn't arouse attraction. I guess I needed to be clear that lipsticks of red/pink shade are generally more attractive than any other.
> 
> http://www.ccsenet.org/journal/index.php/ijps/article/view/15080/11738


not all labia is redish or pink though...


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are you suggesting suppressing sexual urges that occur in our primitive brain structures, our limbic system? The biology of our primitive brain doesn't change just because we live in a modern society.


Suppressing the urge to act on/justify it I guess. That's what the feminists want, isn't it, for men to keep their sexual thoughts to themselves.



meeps said:


> *checks* false


Damnit. Just when I thought I found a shortcut. Guess I'll have to do it the old-fashioned way and go around lifting skirts then. :/


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> Damnit. Just when I thought I found a shortcut. Guess I'll have to do it the old-fashioned way and go around lifting skirts then. :/


To the nudist colony! :boogie


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't wear lipstick because it makes me look like a wh***. I have a fat lip that I hate anyways.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Milco said:


> To the nudist colony! :boogie


D:

*runs away from thread*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, she successfully dismantles most tennants of modern feminism in one succinct video. Will definitely subscribe to her vids.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meeps said:


> I'm not one of those girls who has naturally dark/pink lips, I wear it because it adds more color which I think looks nice, and makes them more defined. Social conditioning/media ideals of beauty probably has something to do with it too.
> 
> This seems like a more plausible explanation.





meeps said:


> not all labia is redish or pink though...


Labia generally turns brighter red during sexual arousal as the blood rushes to that area.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

don't really want to watch the video right now but i'll sub and see what she has to say


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> A **** toy? A flesh light? You tell me


What if you're dreaming about sex with some random girl? Technically she is not real, but she's still an object of your consciousness.


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Good job consciously picking a color you know doesn't arouse attraction. I guess I needed to be clear that lipsticks of red/pink shade are generally more attractive than any other.
> 
> http://www.ccsenet.org/journal/index.php/ijps/article/view/15080/11738


That study also references other studies where women wearing red shirts were perceived as more attractive. So I guess the implication is that men are like bulls we likes us some red!


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> What if you're dreaming about sex with some random girl? Technically she is not real, but she's still an object of your consciousness.


Right, but how is she then objectified if you meet her in real life? Do your fantasies kill her, or make her not "real?" Thats why objectify is a dumb word for a nonfeminist to use unless you want to get caught up in this kind of ****

I also didnt know you were talking about the objectification of a "pretend" woman, which is impossible because she was never a subject.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Broshious2 said:


> That study also references other studies where women wearing red shirts were perceived as more attractive. So I guess the implication is that men are like bulls we likes us some red!


In the "what's your favorite nail polish color on women" thread most of the guys said red or pink too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> Right, but how is she then objectified if you meet her in real life? Do your fantasies kill her, or make her not "real?" Thats why objectify is a dumb word for a nonfeminist to use unless you want to get caught up in this kind of ****
> 
> I also didnt know you were talking about the objectification of a "pretend" woman, which is impossible because she was never a subject.


Are you saying that based on the word's original definition, it makes absolutely no sense when used in the context of human beings unless it involves the death of them?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are you saying that based on the word's original definition, it makes absolutely no sense when used in the context of human beings unless it involves the death of them?


Im saying the definition makes no sense and my ridiculous rationalization is much less fallacious. Thats not mentioning the logical leap of faith it takes to say ALL women fashion themselves into male fantasies and ALL males fantasies are the same. Well why do people **** fat *****es? Plenty of women dont use makeup or wear heels


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> Well if women arent even conscious of what they signify when they put on lipstick, how does this woman know what it signifies to a man's subconscious? We dont even know our own subconscious, which is why it has that name
> 
> I dont give a **** abt lipstick


Perhaps she read studies and articles about the effects wearing lipstick has on men? She clearly stated that she was making a generalization prior to the quote. Most women aren't actively seeking the reasons why the things they do have a certain psychological effect on men, but the studies are still there.

I don't even care for heavy lipstick on women. I prefer a "natural" look, and by that, I mean not looking like a rockabilly from the 1950s. But that's just me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

shes actually really funny even though the video is serious... i wish i was like that


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd throw in another strange psychological study on the effect the color of female genitalia has on men.



> We found that men presented with images digitally manipulated to show a gradation in colour from light pink to red (Figure 1), rated the reddest shade least attractive.


http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0034669



> Nevertheless, there are sound data supporting an association between red and judgements of sexual attractiveness. One possibility is that the effect of red on male judgements of sexual attractiveness is related to male efforts to enhance social dominance. Men may work harder to acquire objects that they can display as red badges of dominance, and so be motivated to compete more strongly for women associated with red. Women may even use red (clothing, cosmetics) to stimulate such competition as a means of selecting higher quality mates.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Perhaps she read studies and articles about the effects wearing lipstick has on men? She clearly stated that she was making a generalization prior to the quote. Most women aren't actively seeking the reasons why the things they do have a certain psychological effect on men, but the studies are still there.
> 
> I don't even care for heavy lipstick on women. I prefer a "natural" look, and by that, I mean not looking like a rockabilly from the 1950s. But that's just me.


Generalizations suck


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know what's wrong with me, but I don't have the energy these days to argue or discuss these issues like an adult. I'll leave it at this: I think that woman is a complete and utter *******, and it's mostly diarrhea what comes out of her mouth.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> Im saying the definition makes no sense and my ridiculous rationalization is much less fallacious. Thats not mentioning the logical leap of faith it takes to say ALL women fashion themselves into male fantasies and ALL males fantasies are the same. Well why do people **** fat *****es? Plenty of women dont use makeup or wear heels


No one is saying all women do this or all men want that. The purpose of the video was to explain how ridiculous it is when women overreact to guys that sexualize them, and that it's fair because women do the same thing to men with regards to the utility they provide.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me, but I don't have the energy these days to argue or discuss these issues like an adult. I'll leave it at this: I think that woman is a complete and utter *******, and it's mostly diarrhea what comes out of her mouth.


Lol. Come on. I want to read your thoughts about this.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Lol. Come on. I want to read your thoughts about this.


Okay, but I'll only focus on this first quotation. At least for now.

She's basically using the biology argument to explain why women dress a certain way or put make up on to seem like objects for men's pleasure.

*Women will spend hours a day sometimes, turning themselves into beautiful and sexy objects. *
Women will spend time to look good. Not to look like objects. She took it way too far right off the bat.

*They wear high heels, because small feet correlate with high estrogen levels and therefore fertility, and feet look smaller in high heels. Legs also look longer in them which correlates with youth, and because those high heels cause the lower back to arch, they make a woman's bum look a lot more alluring. *
Heels were originally (think 17-18th century, maybe 19th) for men, so the whole estrogen level BS goes straight out the window. And if it does make their butts look "more alluring," does this mean they're trying to look like objects, or that we live in a society where this is the definition of beauty? Women are largely valued for their beauty, so there's pressure women face to live up to these expectations/look a certain way. The objectification is already there regardless of what we wear.

*Women wear lipstick because women's lips are naturally darker and fuller than men's, to mimic women's genitals, and lipstick enhances that effect.*
The usage of lipstick has varied throughout history. It was used by Indians as decoration, during the 16th century it was something people of higher class and male actors wore. Lipstick for some time was basically what distinguished upper class from lower class. A quick Google search will show that it was popularized by Queen Elizabeth and later on seen as indecent during the Victorian era. What I'm getting at is that this youtube person is talking out of her *** by trying to zoom in on something while disregarding its history.

*They dye their hair to hide greys and use wrinkle creams that give the allusion of youth, and they agonize over acne, because clearer skin indicates health and good genes to potential mates.*
Again, sadly women are largely valued by their looks. If an older woman is using anti-aging creams, dying her hair or what have you, it's not because she's aiming to objectify herself; it's because we live in a society where women are not allowed to age or grow old without being shamed or told they've "let themselves go." They want to still have value and stay relevant.

*They may not do any of this consciously knowing why it works, but they do it because they know it's sexy.* 
Some women do do it for these reasons. I won't argue that, but I doubt a woman who goes to work with red lipstick or heels wants to be objectified. This is the standard of beauty, and if you don't fit it you're shamed for it. Period.

*And they are more likely to do all of these things when they go out in the world where there are lots of men to look at them,* 
Lesbians don't live in her world, I see. Does she realize some men wear makeup, too? Are they trying to objectify themselves?

*and then live in sweatpants and yesterday's makeup around their significant other, the man that they supposedly want to be attractive to or when they're alone at home. So, they are indeed doing it for the male attention and not to just feel sexy.*
There's not even factual evidence in this statement.

Makeup brings money Lots, actually, billions per year. They play on people's insecurities so that they'll spend money on makeup, hair products, anti-aging creams, bleaching creams, you name it. They will make natural unnatural for the sole purpose to make money. Through their marketing they'll sell you more than a product; they'll sell you an ideology. If you don't look like this, there's something wrong with you, so buy this product. Hence, if women, who have historically been valued by their appearance/beauty, run around showing their pimples, blemishes, wrinkles, dark-circles, how do you think we'll be perceived? Studies show women who wear makeup are perceived as more competent, so the issue surrounding beauty/appearance is not as simple as this youtuber wants to make it seem.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

fingertips said:


> girlwriteswhat's thoughts on an article called "the necessity of domestic violence" (via manboobz)


i think it bears repeating that aside from her odious evo psych stuff, she _excuses domestic violence_.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

People like things that are beautiful.

Women are beautiful.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Alltoall killed it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meeps said:


> not all labia is redish or pink though...


Perhaps this lip painting this is ethnocentric, as it's likely pink for pale Nordic girls.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I am pretty sure women objectify guys too.


Only if they fit their criteria.

"Puts on sunglasses and runs out of the room..."


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

oh lord.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

John The Great said:


> It's funny. Everything mentioned in the quotes about what makes a woman attractive and why is what I personally find unattractive haha. Not because it's physically unattractive, just because it screams to me "*****!" Of course not every woman who dresses like that is horrible, but I find a laid back style on a woman always much more attractive and assume her to be more accessible. Does that say anything about my subconscious thinking?


I assume the same thing.

I don't like to dress that way because I don't want to attract "alpha" or status man and I feel very uncomfortable dressing sexy.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel uncomfortable being generalized and lumped in and blamed for the stupid things that other men who aren't me do.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> I feel uncomfortable being generalized and lumped in and blamed for the stupid things that other men who aren't me do.


I understand how you feel. I believe to an extent we do see women sexually but I believe we should also take into consideration that they are human beings as well.


----------

